# Skript während AJAX Request warten lassen



## marcel_m (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem ist denke ich schnell beschrieben, die Lösung wohl eher schwer.

Ich rufe in meinen JS-Skript über einen AJAX Request Daten ab. Wie schaffe ich es, dass das Skript an der Stelle, an der ich den request ausführe, erst weiterläuft, sobald die Anfrage mir ein Ergebnis liefert?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Marcel


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juni 2007)

Die Methode open() des XMLHTTPREQUEST  hat einen 3. Parameter, mit welchem du bestimmst, ob der Request asynchron durchgeführt werden soll. Wenn du ihn auf *false* wird der Request synchron und dein Skript wartet, bis er beendet ist.


----------



## marcel_m (19. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort...
Sie hat nur einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler hab ich benerkt:

true = sychron
false = asynchron

Aber vielen Dank nochmal...

Woher bekommt man eigentlich eine Offizielle JS Doku (Die im Forum erwähnte ist ein bisschen "unausführlich")?!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2007)

marcel_m hat gesagt.:


> true = sychron
> false = asynchron



nö, so ist es nicht, da bin ich ziemlich sicher:
ASYNCHRON(true)...das ist die Standardeinstellung bei open()...deshalb heisst es auch 

*A*SYNCHRONOUS
*J*AVASCRIPT 
*A*ND 
*X*ML


----------

